

Localization is a requirement, here’s a guide - glezos

http://336699.org/localization-is-a-requirement-heres-a-guide
======
Ryoku
Thanks for the useful guide. But I don't believe it's a requirement, I believe
it is widely constrained not only by the location but also by the intended
user and market for the application. A good example of what I mean is Adobe
Flash. This program uses many terms that are particularly hard to translate
to, for example, Spanish in an industry dominated by anglicisms (Or words
commonly spoken in English even though you are communicating in another
language). What happens is the following: You learn how to use the terms or
how to use an application in one language, but you have use it in another; and
I'm not talking about little changes here, most of this words and their
meanings change dramatically when you translate them. In this case you can
think of the words frame to "fotograma" and tween to "Iteración automática de
movimiento". This is a huge problem. Not only users have trouble adapting to
the translated software, but it also creates great incompatibilities when
we're working with a team from another country. Not a technical
incompatibility of course, but a human one. What I'm trying to point out is
just that localization should not simply be "A requirement" that may cause you
to even lose users. If you are going to give optional languages, try giving
your users the option to set it, instead of forcing it into them.

Now there's a lot more to localization than just language managing, what about
dynamic content based on location? Google implemented it and it's a non-opt-
out pain in the ass. Each time it's harder to find the results I need because
their localization forces mexican results into the front page instead of
whatever international search I'm trying to do.

Bottom line, there is a lot to localization but you have to be very careful
when and how you apply it. Our systems should give us more tools to customize
our experience to our needs, not the needs someone else thinks we have. As
developers we need to work to give our users this customization options.

